# Signature Picture



## Phantom Rocks (Aug 26, 2008)

I need some help, my signature picture is customised the the right size and everything. But it still says I can save it, can anyone help me


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## seesul (Aug 26, 2008)

You might have the same problem I had few weeks ago...
Go to http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/help-siggy-picture-downloading-needed-13746-2.html


----------

